# Oil cap options/possibilities.. What's your favorite..?



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I need to replace my OE oil cap, but I'm not a fan of most of the options out there. Here are 3 that I came up with from a quick search. 




























Which one do you guys like best, or post up yoir favorite. 

Also, anyone know if other makes will fit ours? For example, will a Honda oil cap fit our valve covers? I ask because there are TONS of options for other brands, but not so much for us VW/Audi owners.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

R8?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> R8?


 Too shiney and a little too expensive.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

R8 here...looks great. Just wish the coolant cap wasn't so damn expensive... 

Sorry, not best pic...but in a hurry  just grabbed the first one I saw in one of my albums. 










Joe


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

What about this one?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I got a used Forge set of bling (strut caps, oil cap, coolant cap, gas cap) and the cap was part of the set. Looks best with all of the forge parts. 

cheers.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

The Jcaps one in black anodized worked great for me.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Too shiney and a little too expensive.


 Ecs tuning has the best price $45. :thumbup: 


http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Audi_R8_Oil_Cap/ES251663/


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The first one is interesting, but the logo looks bad. The third one is petty cool. Would be better off there were a coolant cap to match. 

That's what make the r8 one attractive to me.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

not the most detailed pics, but i have both the coolant and oil R8 caps, got em on sale at ECS. 


















but i do like thecap in the top pic. its different!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I have an idea. I think I'm going to make my own..:laugh:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

deepblueT said:


> not the most detailed pics, but i have both the coolant and oil R8 caps, got em on sale at ECS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Should clock your oil cap a bit and it would look a whole lot better! Or is it just loose in the pic?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> Should clock your oil cap a bit and it would look a whole lot better! Or is it just loose in the pic?


 Saw that too. Probably just the way it was put on.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

well...to fit the MK1 TT without the extension for the engine cover (so flat to the valve cover) and be in the right position, the R8 cap has to be adjusted either way. It isn't too hard to do. When doing mine I also lowered the profile of the cap so it didn't look so tall (as stock, it is made to clear on the R8's cover) and such. 

Joe


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

i would love to "clock" it and even lower it...can you help with a little how to, i don't want to F!!! it up you know.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

A friend of mine bought the smoothed valve cover from BFI then had the stock filler cap shaved and this positioned in the center- flush mounted of course. Dopest 1.8t Valve cover I've ever seen. I plan on ripping him off one day when I feel like dumping $130 + welding time into aesthetics.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SDA-070-2075/


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

deepblueT said:


> i would love to "clock" it and even lower it...can you help with a little how to, i don't want to F!!! it up you know.


sure thing...

Here is the mod for 3.2 engine below (see link)...slightly different us just have to pay attention to where you "clock" it to. Mark current, mark bottom (mount portion) where it "finally" sits", disassemble cap, re notch top/bottom (to lower...remove some of the material...there is a "ring" on the two halves for reference sake...I remove the uppermost one), use plastic weld/epoxy to reassemble in a few places and DONE.  

link to basic mod thread...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-(How-to-re-align-the-top-portion-of-the-cap)

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I picked up one of these from eBay. Turns out the Mercedes Benz caps fit our cars also. I'm going to mod this thing a little bit to give it a "custom" touch.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> I have an idea. I think I'm going to make my own..:laugh:



You won't do it, you'll just talk about it (reverse psychology)

I like that revolver one :









Kinda badass haha


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> You won't do it, you'll just talk about it (reverse psychology)


It's already in the works homie:thumbup:


jason bouchard said:


> I like that revolver one :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is pretty cool. And if you like that one, you'll like what I'm making..


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

sweet, lmk :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I picked up one of these from eBay.


One of what? lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> One of what? lol


Haha, my bad. Must have been a little preoccupied. I bought one of these...










I've got some plans for it. 

Hint: it requires some welding


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> sure thing...
> 
> Here is the mod for 3.2 engine below (see link)...slightly different us just have to pay attention to where you "clock" it to. Mark current, mark bottom (mount portion) where it "finally" sits", disassemble cap, re notch top/bottom (to lower...remove some of the material...there is a "ring" on the two halves for reference sake...I remove the uppermost one), use plastic weld/epoxy to reassemble in a few places and DONE.
> 
> ...


thanks for the link, its a good write up, good pics. i was succesful in doing this, tho i did not lower it at all. just reclocked it. and for anybody else going to do this...the 1.8t is the same position as the write up. I.E. locking mechanism is aligned with the "handle" position. looks like i need a new coolant ball...mine looks like $hit next to these pretty caps!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good dude. 

I was gonna wait till I got it finished, but here's a preview of what I'm making. Hint, next step is the welder..


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Any idea what the metal type is? lol It may not weld so well. And it won't leave knuckle indents in the underside of your hood, will it?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Any idea what the metal type is? lol It may not weld so well. And it won't leave knuckle indents in the underside of your hood, will it?


Checked both with a magnet. They both seem to be steel. And no, it's too low to knuckle up my hood. The cap itself sits super low compared to most caps. Especially with the spacer underneath.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Original. You might consider smoothing the knuckles to give it more a "4-rings" look. My first thought was, WTF, then realized it was 4-rings. :thumbup: 

cheers


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> then realized it was 4-rings.


Except it's not. :laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> Except it's not. :laugh:


If not, then I reserve the right to go back to, WTF. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Except it's not. :laugh:


 :middlefinger: 


TTC2k5 said:


> If not, then I reserve the right to go back to, WTF. :laugh:


Lol, you'll get it once I'm finished.. If it turns out even close to what I have in my head, it will be sweet:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Got things welded together... 










A little grinding... 










Lots of work to do still..


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Original.:thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

This could be pretty cool depending on your choice of finish. Have you checked and confirmed hood clearance ?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> This could be pretty cool depending on your choice of finish. Have you checked and confirmed hood clearance ?


 Yes sir! Fits like it was born there. But I don't think it would fit with the spacer. As far as finish, I'm up in the air. Right now I'm thinking wrinkle black base to match the VC and the knuckles polished. Should blend right in. I'm open to suggestions though.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Stocker


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

are you keeping them at brass knuckles or rounding them and making audi rings ??


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> are you keeping them at brass knuckles or rounding them and making audi rings ??


 Keeping them like they are. If someone doesn't make the connection, I'm not worried about it.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*complete set of caps*



warranty225cpe said:


> Keeping them like they are. If someone doesn't make the connection, I'm not worried about it.












can anodize / powder coat / engrave / bead blast a design........


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I think its a great Idea and looks cool already. . What connection do you mean?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> I think its a great Idea and looks cool already. . What connection do you mean?


Thanks. I was refering to the connection of the Audi rings and the knuckles. I think smoothing them out would take away from the look I'm after. So far I'm thinking polish the top half, and wrinkle black the base. Should give the knuckles a look like their floating.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks. I was refering to the connection of the Audi rings and the knuckles. I think smoothing them out would take away from the look I'm after. So far I'm thinking polish the top half, and wrinkle black the base. Should give the knuckles a look like their floating.


Hey! knucklehead...NO KNUCKLES....!:screwy:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

coachvtt said:


> Hey! knucklehead...NO KNUCKLES....!:screwy:


Hey old man.., zip it before I break your hip!:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

coachvtt said:


> Hey! knucklehead...NO KNUCKLES....!:screwy:





warranty225cpe said:


> Hey old man.., zip it before I break your hip!:laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I love this thread so far. Why exactly do you have to replace the oil fill cap, though? Since I fixed my head gasket, all the moisture that used to gather on mine has dried out and it's pretty crusty, so I was thinking about just cleaning it with gasoline or something, but it's not leaking or anything. It's just gunked up to the point that the spacer comes out of the valve cover instead of the cap coming out of the spacer...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lite1979 said:


> I love this thread so far. Why exactly do you have to replace the oil fill cap, though? Since I fixed my head gasket, all the moisture that used to gather on mine has dried out and it's pretty crusty, so I was thinking about just cleaning it with gasoline or something, but it's not leaking or anything. It's just gunked up to the point that the spacer comes out of the valve cover instead of the cap coming out of the spacer...


My stock caps gasket is pretty beat. I originally just bought the Benz cap because it was lower profile and different. The idea for the knuckles came a little later. Wasn't even sure I was going to be able to weld it. It was tricky, but it looks like its gonna work out nicely. 

Just added some metal to the welds. Now I get to grind, sand, sand polish. Lots of work for such a small part.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

**



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


pretty funny the Hip thing....lol...


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Hey old man.., zip it before I break your hip!:laugh:


yea ok..but I'm not trying to to put Italian style brass knuckles on my oil cap...dofuss...:screwy:

easy on my hip....and thanks for being concerned...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

coachvtt said:


> yea ok..but I'm not trying to to put Italian style brass knuckles on my oil cap...dofuss...:screwy:
> 
> easy on my hip....and thanks for being concerned...


Wait.., so this ISNT cooler than your "dope" sticker?:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Wait.., so this ISNT cooler than your "dope" sticker?:laugh:



Oh....no.....he....dit.....ent.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Oh....no.....he....dit.....ent.


Lol, Oh yeah. One on each quarter window IIRC.


Loling at "Italian knuckles".


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I'm getting closer to seeing this thing finished. After smoothing out the welds, I boxed it up to Georgia, to a fellow dubber that works with some serious equipment. He's got lots of polishing and metal working tools at his job. He sent this pic a few days ago. He's getting the gaps filled then were gonna figure out how to finish it. A little textured black, a little polish to contrast.. We'll see..



















More to come. I'm open to suggestions.opcorn:


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*second style LOL*





























 the other doTT company had 10 this is 8-doTT :laugh:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

WhanAB said:


> the other doTT company had 10 this is 8-doTT :laugh:


Wow they look great :thumbup:


----------



## Devinadidas15 (Jan 16, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Well, I'm getting closer to seeing this thing finished. After smoothing out the welds, I boxed it up to Georgia, to a fellow dubber that works with some serious equipment. He's got lots of polishing and metal working tools at his job. He sent this pic a few days ago. He's getting the gaps filled then were gonna figure out how to finish it. A little textured black, a little polish to contrast.. We'll see..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how is this thing looking noww?opcorn:opcorn::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Devinadidas15 said:


> how is this thing looking noww?opcorn:opcorn::thumbup::thumbup:


 Almost there. Still trying to figure out how I want to finish it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Got some photos of the progress today. My buddy Jeff has some great equipment/tools at his disposal. I sent it up to him for some fine tuning. He's sending it back this week, and I will paint it shortly after. 

Pics..





































I'll have some installed pics soon.:thumbup:


----------



## E85TT (Oct 25, 2012)

Looking great, cool idea! I think polished would look great!

Also you have a back up incase some road rage occurs


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*oil cap*

I think it looks great......... individual preference / one of a kind / whatever it is cool and 

show stopper...  :thumbup::thumbup: my man....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

E85TT said:


> Looking great, cool idea! I think polished would look great!
> 
> Also you have a back up incase some road rage occurs


Lol, thanks. The AR-15 and H&K .40 in the seat seat delete (still in planning stages) are for road rage:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, thanks. The AR-15 and H&K .40 in the seat seat delete (still in planning stages) are for road rage:thumbup:


In for these pics:heart:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> In for these pics:heart:


I will post them once I get further along. Still working out the biometric lock. It's basically going to be a vault disguised as a floor.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This sounds like the most hi tech mod yet.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa247/vipmodular/Lexus IS-F/585856996_YHG9z-L.jpg



This is that SPF finish I was talking about. Polished edges and a satin finish over the polished face. Kind of gives it a frosted look, like frosted glass.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> This sounds like the most hi tech mod yet.


Yeah, it's a little more involved than a seat delete. It needs to be theft proof and unnoticeable.



Forty-six and 2 said:


> http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa247/vipmodular/Lexus IS-F/585856996_YHG9z-L.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> This is that SPF finish I was talking about. Polished edges and a satin finish over the polished face. Kind of gives it a frosted look, like frosted glass.


I like that. Saw a bumper sticker on the median at my off ramp that had a local powder coating companies info on it.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

WhanAB said:


> the other doTT company had 10 this is 8-doTT :laugh:


Where can I get these?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

elgringogillao said:


> Where can I get these?


contact bret at whanab.com.

cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, I now have the cap back in my possesion and Im about ready to give this thing some color.

Most likely textured black.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

From that picture-angle, it has a mickey-mouse (as in rodent, not cheezy, but with 4 ears) look. Maybe you shouldn't paint it black.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*metal oil CAP*

looking forward to it.........


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I bet it would look sick copper plated. You may not like that bling tho


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> I bet it would look sick copper plated. You may not like that bling tho


not a bad idea copper not bad....


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

It would look cool, but copper will be a little out of place around all that black and red. I have an idea, but I gotta wait till i get paid. New exhaust and rear brakes put a hurt on me this month :facepalm: 

Im thinking polish the *circumference* of the base, and the outside edge of the knuckles.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> It would look cool, but copper will be a little out of place around all that black and red. I have an idea, but I gotta wait till i get paid. New exhaust and rear brakes put a hurt on me this month :facepalm:
> 
> Im thinking polish the circumfrance of the base, and the outside edge of the knuckles.


not your usually thing (polished) nice though could even powder coat it first black or red the hp it or the other way around and tape off to powder coat either color would be awesome.. ????


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

WhanAB said:


> not your usually thing (polished) nice though could even powder coat it first black or red the hp it or the other way around and tape off to powder coat either color would be awesome.. ????


Yeah, the shiney sh1t isnt usually my style. But since I have the polished charge pipe, I think I could pull it off. The polished/textured should give it a floating appearance. I gotta polish it first, then mask it off (well), then spray it. Powdercoat might be a little more trouble than its worth, since Id be giving it to someone else to spray.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Im thinking polish the circumfrance


Why you gotta be hating on the French?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Why you gotta be hating on the French?




Lol, at least I didn't say polish the circumcision. 

Stupid predictive text can't spell :what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That should look cool. You could polish like you want then get powder coating tape, tape it off yourself and then give it to your coater


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> That should look cool. You could polish like you want then get powder coating tape, tape it off yourself and then give it to your coater


X 2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> That should look cool. You could polish like you want then get powder coating tape, tape it off yourself and then give it to your coater


That's the idea if I plan on going the PC route. Didn't know there was specific tape. Guess while I polish it Ill have some time to think through the process. 




























A little dry fit


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*sweet*

fuel rails complete at great prices


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks awesome! Are you going to polish in the finger holes too?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

WhanAB said:


> fuel rails complete at great prices


 I might hit you up once I do the manifold.


Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks awesome! Are you going to polish in the finger holes too?


I think so. I need to refill my polishing stuff for the dremel.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome! Also, where could one acquire that particular bracket that you have holding the charge pipe? I'm thinking the previous owner of my TT didn't quite grasp the purpose of the original clamp... Also, everyone's valve covers look so clean.. makes me jealous.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Awesome! Also, where could one acquire that particular bracket that you have holding the charge pipe? I'm thinking the previous owner of my TT didn't quite grasp the purpose of the original clamp... Also, everyone's valve covers look so clean.. makes me jealous.


That's the original bracket. I just cut off some of the extra metal on it, and painted it black.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> That's the original bracket. I just cut off some of the extra metal on it, and painted it black.


Weird. After a little research, whatever was on my car bolted down with the coilpack for cylinder 1. Possible to see a part number on it? Thanks!


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

....nevermind. I think I realized the difference: 01 AMU vs 04 BEA?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

hunTTsvegas said:


> ....nevermind. I think I realized the difference: 01 AMU vs 04 BEA?


Not sure what your talking about. I removed the one on the charge pipe, closest to the manifold.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

How are you going to polish parts of it given that it's made of multiple materials? You would be better off chroming what you wanted to polish and then powdercoating the rest.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> How are you going to polish parts of it given that it's made of multiple materials? You would be better off chroming what you wanted to polish and then powdercoating the rest.


The 3 areas that I want to polish don't have any metal filler on them. So that shouldn't be too hard to do. I plan on taking my time with polishing it, then mask, prep, paint.


----------

